# ID please...



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the name of the light green plant, left of the Heteranthera zosterifolia ?










Thanx


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ludwigia palustris?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Narrow Green Rotala Macranda


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is what I was thinking---the green Rotala macandra.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

OK it looks indeed like rotala macranda green.

Thank you folks


----------

